
Show HN: kurz.app – Seamlessly shorten audio without cutting away the end - jaflo
https://kurz.app/
======
jaflo
Hi everyone, creator here! Try using the application and let me know if you
have questions or run into any issues :)

I made this to automate a tedious task I’ve encountered before when editing
videos: I have had to deal with footage that's shorter than the song I wanted
to use and had to either cut off or fade the end. Sometimes the cut would be
in a chorus or something which sounds off. A nice way to fix that is to go
through the song and find parts that sound similar, remove everything in
between, and crossfade the two sections. It works, but takes a lot of time. So
I wrote a program to automate the task! I am not sure on how exactly to market
this, the only use case I’ve found so far is the video editing one. Any ideas
are appreciated!

